# Pipe Lining



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

It seems pretty slick and interests me. Have any of you delt with it or so it? I seen a Perma-Liner demo once.
I got a friend that bought into NuFlow in Bloomington, IL and they really like it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I've got a guy coming out in the morning for a demo of a boring type set-up called the mole,but I think that is for running new line.I've heard of that liner in the recent past,are you thinking of using it did you say?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have sold so many PermaLiner jobs, now it is a waste, to many people doing it for real cheap.

I like the material, it appears strong and durable, if it is installed wrong, it does crease and look like crap. Around the bends, it will kink a bit. excellent for lateral lining, where you can stay at the property line and blow the liner. some cities here have now prohibited the installation because to many isots blowing into their sewer. Permaliner is #1 in the trenchless business.

good stuff, just to many people around here killed the market.

I have also sold alot of pipe bursting, where 2 holes are required. a bit less expensive then permaliner tech, just different requirements


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Not looking into at any point soon. It just interests me.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

